
Hacker Steals 45m Accounts from Hundreds of Car, Tech and Sports Forums - CM30
http://www.zdnet.com/article/hacker-steals-45-million-accounts-from-hundreds-of-verticalscope-car-tech-sports-forums/
======
CM30
Apparently they belong to a company called VerticalScope, who owns a network
of sites including AutoGuide.com, PetGuide.com, and TopHosts.com.

The sites may have gotten hacked because they were running outdated versions
of vBulletin, and the passwords are now likely going to be cracked due to said
versions using MD5 for hashing them. No sites used https either.

